# what version is my lasonic trc 931



## fu-dog (Jan 4, 2010)

http://d.facdn.net/art/fu-dog/1260492820.fu-dog_100_0394.jpg can you tell if its the standard or the 200 watt version by just looking at it?   because i never have opened it


----------

